# 36" Deep Tank Lighting - Experience Requested!



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

I am trying to figure out my lighting on my 110 Oceanic. The issue I have is the depth at roughly 36". I have previously used 4 - 96watt CF bulbs with mild success. I have been looking at converting to T5 HO and using 6 - 54watt (5.9 wpg though it doesn't really matter). Unfortunately metal halides are out of the question due to the overall setup. I am mostly looking to see if anyone has had good experience with using T5 HO with deeper setups.

Honestly I will probably convert to T5 either way given its efficiency and I need to retrofit the hood anyways.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi eco-mod,

I have a 45 gallon tall (24" high) and run a 1 X 96 watt AH Supply DIY hood with very good success. I suspect that some of my success comes from the special shaped MIRO reflector that comes with the kits. I agree that tall tanks do provide their own "opportunities". If you have not tried AHS reflectors, you might want to try them, they can be purchased separately. Here is a link: http://ahsupply.com/mcart/index.cgi?code=3&cat=9

In any case, I am interested on the responses you receive and how you decide to proceed. Subscribed!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I recently setup a 36" deep tank although I used MH lighting I'll share my experience since there are other issues you might want to consider with such a deep tank. First off I have a hanging MH/CF fixture. So the distance from the substrate to the light source is 48" since it hangs about 12" from the surface of the water. Anyway with that light I'm growing Blyxa no problem (all green, no color) and some other stemmies (Bacopa/Ludwigia Repens x Arcuata). I also have some Bobitus in there as well. The Ludwigia and Bacopa has grown almost to the top of the tank so about 30" tall). If you have the T5HO fixture right on the top of the tank I think you'll be O.K. BTW I'm only running the MH part of the light 2.5 hrs a day. The CF lighting 32watt x 2 is really useless and simply allows the tank to be viewed. 

Another thing I should point out is scaping a tank of that depth. It's NOT fun! I would recommend making it a low-maintenance scape by using alot of ferns, mosses. You can put alot of it on wood branches and can remove the branches to prune etc. The depth of that tank makes it tough for a human being to take care of.


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

The reflectors I am looking at will most defiantly be very efficient, no reason to have a high efficiency system if the reflectors aren't. The lamps will be approx 1-2 inches above the tank so I will be adding only minimal distance as far as that is concerned.

As far as the scape goes, I know what you mean house. I scaped this tank previously(3-4 years ago) and damn were my shoulders and chest sore from leaning over it like I did. I actually got pretty good at it though, and defiantly use some more low maint. plants in the scape and the few that I just must have that are difficult I make sure they are in easier locations.

I really appreciate the feedback and am looking forward to getting to this project in the near future!


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I also have a 110g Oceanic Tank but my is 60x18x24 I set it without the glass covers and my canopy I installed 6 t5 54w , 3 ballasts 1 pair each, I staggered each lamp end to end and each have there own reflectors I defiantly get plenty of light. I have a hard time reaching the bottom that's why I use 12inch tweezers and a 5 step ladder I'm only 5'4 and my stand is 34inches?


----------



## DH_Tehachapi (Sep 10, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> I recently setup a 36" deep tank although I used MH lighting I'll share my experience since there are other issues you might want to consider with such a deep tank. First off I have a hanging MH/CF fixture. So the distance from the substrate to the light source is 48" since it hangs about 12" from the surface of the water. Anyway with that light I'm growing Blyxa no problem (all green, no color) and some other stemmies (Bacopa/Ludwigia Repens x Arcuata). I also have some Bobitus in there as well. The Ludwigia and Bacopa has grown almost to the top of the tank so about 30" tall). If you have the T5HO fixture right on the top of the tank I think you'll be O.K. BTW I'm only running the MH part of the light 2.5 hrs a day. The CF lighting 32watt x 2 is really useless and simply allows the tank to be viewed.
> 
> Another thing I should point out is scaping a tank of that depth. It's NOT fun! I would recommend making it a low-maintenance scape by using alot of ferns, mosses. You can put alot of it on wood branches and can remove the branches to prune etc. The depth of that tank makes it tough for a human being to take care of.


Sorry to bring back a dead thread but what MH light were you running. I also have a 36" deep aquarium (36"x36"x12") and have conflicting reports on what type lights would be needed. Unfortunately I placed an order based of one report prior to getting the conflicting ones. The lighting just came in the mail today. Its a Current USA Outer Orbit HQI, includes 1x150W MH 10,000K, 2 x 96W daylights 6,700K & 4 moon white lunar lights. Total wattage is 342W.

Anyone else have thoughts on my lighting setup?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I had 400 watters over a 36" deep tank, it was not enough, I went to 1000 watters it was areef.

in a planted tank, 250 min, 400 would be my choice.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

TAB said:


> I had 400 watters over a 36" deep tank, it was not enough, I went to 1000 watters it was areef.
> 
> in a planted tank, 250 min, 400 would be my choice.


reef and planted tank are not the same... cant really use the wattage everywhere. With 6700k you would feel it is much brighter.


----------

